# OC PowerColor ATI HD 3850 512MB 256Bit GDDR3 Agp 8x



## StanMen (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello to every body, i'm new here on this forum, and i have some quastions to make here as i know some of you huys are specialists and ppl how know this stuf, first i want show my machine and know what you think about it;

CPU; AMD Athlon 64Bit +3200 (2.2Ghz) Oc to (2.43Ghz) Rated 5.6Ghz stok cooler the temp is 39c 99Fº, and upgrad next week also is Cooler from Noctua to Oc CPU to 3.0 Ghz. 
Motherboard;Nvidia nForce 3 250Gb EP-8KDA3J Soket LGA 754
RAM Memory;1.5Gb DDR400 next week upgrade to 3Gb DDR400
Display; ATI AMD PowerColor HD 3850 512MB 256Bit GDDR3 GPU(669Mhz) Memory (700Mhz x2 total 1400Ghz) Agp 8x 6Pin PCI E connector.
HDD; 500Gb Serial ATA
PowerSupply; PowerTech 580 Watt Supply

and tell me if this computer specs ar good ? if this not bad for old sis, and i have  another quastion wat is best oc for my ATI HD 3850 ? right now i have made the OC by Overdrive to GPU (700Mhz) and Memory is running at (800Mhz x2 total 1600Ghz) and i have stok cooler and the temp is at 28c max 30c on idle the fan is always at 100% and i have a small fan helping to cool, and at full load the temp is up to max 48c and some time is 47c, playing games like crysis 2 on set advanced and res is 1280x720, BFBC2 set hight and res is 1280x1024 no AA, can play the BF3 caus as many guys up there have a same prob as i do is black screen but no dout that i can runn the game with this card, pls guys tell me the optimal OC for my HD3850. Ileve you some pics down:













pls let me know what you think about this old sis and the opt OC for HD3850 thanks glad to be on this Forum!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2012)

StanMen said:


> Hello to every body, i'm new here on this forum, and i have some quastions to make here as i know some of you huys are specialists and ppl how know this stuf, first i want show my machine and know what you think about it;
> 
> CPU; AMD Athlon 64Bit +3200 (2.2Ghz) Oc to (2.43Ghz) Rated 5.6Ghz stok cooler the temp is 39c 99Fº, and upgrad next week also is Cooler from Noctua to Oc CPU to 3.0 Ghz.
> Motherboard;Nvidia nForce 3 250Gb EP-8KDA3J Soket LGA 754
> ...



well as far as the black screen goes I would try getting the the 11.10 drivers for your 3850 because from what I've read the newest 11.12 is very glitchy. With the OC on your 3850 I would put it to stock and see if the game works and if it does then the problem is most likely arising from your OC on your 3850. Also, why do you have fans blowing onto the PSU? You could probably get rid of those or at least one as I doubt they would be doing much.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jan 14, 2012)

First of all, welcome to TPU. This is the best site on the web. Now for the bad news. BF3 needs at least a dual core processor to run. There is your problem. If you can upgrade your CPU, I would suggest doing so.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn_Smooth said:


> First of all, welcome to TPU. This is the best site on the web. Now for the bad news. BF3 needs at least a dual core processor to run. There is your problem. If you can upgrade your CPU, I would suggest doing so.



oops hahaha forgot to mention that in my post ty for bringing that up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn_Smooth said:


> BF3 needs at least a dual core processor to run. There is your problem. If you can upgrade your CPU, I would suggest doing so.



Uh..... Hes running a Socket 754 mobo...its not going to happen. best thing he can do is grab a AMD64 3400+

There are *NO* Dual Core CPUs made for socket 754.

-----------------------

Im not going to sugar coat it...

*EVERYTHING* in your pc is old and dated. however it would probably good for some modern games like Call of Duty or Left For Dead with medium settings so all is not quite lost. 

as a gaming machine it wont get you very far, but that doesnt mean that it cant run lower spec'd games like a boss.

I doubt it will ever run BF3 properly though. not with hardware like that.

Also as a handy tip...try upgrading to *4GB* of ram instead of 3 - make sure the ram modules are a matched pair so your system can make use to the extra bandwidth for dual channel memory.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jan 14, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Uh..... Hes running a Socket 754 mobo...its not going to happen. best thing he can do is grab a AMD64 3400+
> 
> There are *NO* Dual Core CPUs made for socket 754.
> 
> ...



Yeah sorry, I knew that, but I thought he would know to upgrade the board too. My bad, I should have been more thorough.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Jan 14, 2012)

SK754 doesn't even support dual channel from what i know so this is probably the max he can get out of this PC.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2012)

zsolt_93 said:


> SK754 doesn't even support dual channel from what i know so this is probably the max he can get out of this PC.



oh yeah...I just realised there was only 3 ram slots on the board. my bad!!

Like I said - its a pretty old system. not having dual channel does hurt a little.


----------



## StanMen (Jan 14, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> well as far as the black screen goes I would try getting the the 11.10 drivers for your 3850 because from what I've read the newest 11.12 is very glitchy. With the OC on your 3850 I would put it to stock and see if the game works and if it does then the problem is most likely arising from your OC on your 3850. Also, why do you have fans blowing onto the PSU? You could probably get rid of those or at least one as I doubt they would be doing much.



Thanks buddy !! very much !


----------



## StanMen (Jan 14, 2012)

thank you all guys ! the fans that up on the top one is blow at PowerSupply and another one is blow at cpu to help with cooling, and it have a not bad resolts is oc from 2.2 to 2.43 and the temp is not bad as i say is 38c, 39  i think is not bad, and the memory is yha shame that is only take a 3Gb of ram,  i have ben playing the last games like i mentioned crysis 2 on setings Advenced and resolution is 1280x720 not bad for a old sis, and BFBC2 also runns grait, i just was trying ply a BF3 but is just show a black screen i and i try to fix this but i think that THE EGG is right about the drivers 11.12, i go try find a old 11.10 see if they help with it, and can some of you tell me the best OC to my Video card ? caus right now i have GPU running at 700Mhz and Memory at 1600Ghz caus is a 800x2 and i got 320 stream processers and interface of memory is 256Bit Dx is 10.1 and shader model is 4.1 is not bad for Agp  oh and i have also in BIOS at AGP Overclock is at 74Mhz i think, i have Windows 7 32bit SP1


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2012)

Did you test to see if the overclock on the graphics card is stable?


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jan 14, 2012)

StanMen said:


> thank you all guys ! the fans that up on the top one is blow at PowerSupply and another one is blow at cpu to help with cooling, and it have a not bad resolts is oc from 2.2 to 2.43 and the temp is not bad as i say is 38c, 39  i think is not bad, and the memory is yha shame that is only take a 3Gb of ram,  i have ben playing the last games like i mentioned crysis 2 on setings Advenced and resolution is 1280x720 not bad for a old sis, and BFBC2 also runns grait, i just was trying ply a BF3 but is just show a black screen i and i try to fix this but i think that THE EGG is right about the drivers 11.12, i go try find a old 11.10 see if they help with it, and can some of you tell me the best OC to my Video card ? caus right now i have GPU running at 700Mhz and Memory at 1600Ghz caus is a 800x2 and i got 320 stream processers and interface of memory is 256Bit Dx is 10.1 and shader model is 4.1 is not bad for Agp  oh and i have also in BIOS at AGP Overclock is at 74Mhz i think, i have Windows 7 32bit SP1



I am really sorry man, but you are not going to get BF3 to run without a dual core CPU. Here are the minimum specs strait from the battlelog.



> Minimum requirements for Battlefield 3
> OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
> Processor: Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or Althon X2 2.7 GHz
> RAM: 2GB
> ...



http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-system-requirements/


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2012)

StanMen said:


> thank you all guys ! the fans that up on the top one is blow at PowerSupply and another one is blow at cpu to help with cooling, and it have a not bad resolts is oc from 2.2 to 2.43 and the temp is not bad as i say is 38c, 39  i think is not bad, and the memory is yha shame that is only take a 3Gb of ram,  i have ben playing the last games like i mentioned crysis 2 on setings Advenced and resolution is 1280x720 not bad for a old sis, and BFBC2 also runns grait, i just was trying ply a BF3 but is just show a black screen i and i try to fix this but i think that THE EGG is right about the drivers 11.12, i go try find a old 11.10 see if they help with it, and can some of you tell me the best OC to my Video card ? caus right now i have GPU running at 700Mhz and Memory at 1600Ghz caus is a 800x2 and i got 320 stream processers and interface of memory is 256Bit Dx is 10.1 and shader model is 4.1 is not bad for Agp  oh and i have also in BIOS at AGP Overclock is at 74Mhz i think, i have Windows 7 32bit SP1



thanks but Damn Smooth is right, you will have to upgrade your mobo and cpu if you want to play bf3 and in that case maybe even your ram because not even the remaining socket 775 mobos ive seen support DDR ram. If you are able to buy new mobo and cpu I would suggest a cheap 1155 setup or a phenom II setup (as there has been a price drop - at least in Australia - since bulldozer came out).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> thanks but Damn Smooth is right, you will have to upgrade your mobo and cpu if you want to play bf3 and in that case maybe even your ram because not even the remaining socket 775 mobos ive seen support DDR ram. If you are able to buy new mobo and cpu I would suggest a cheap 1155 setup or a phenom II setup (as there has been a price drop - at least in Australia - since bulldozer came out).



He needs more then just a new mobo and CPU if he was to go down that path.....


He needs an Entirely new system - New graphics card, New Sata Hard drive, New DDR3 Ram and New case as I doubt he can fit a full on ATX in that old beige case of beige cases. A new PSU is also recommended to power the new rig and not this unknown powertech brand. a better CPU cooler is optional, but even a Artic Cooling freezer 7 Pro Rev 2 should offer better then stock and its real cheap.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jan 14, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> He needs more then just a new mobo and CPU if he was to go down that path.....
> 
> 
> He needs an Entirely new system - New graphics card, New Sata Hard drive, New DDR3 Ram and New case as I doubt he can fit a full on ATX in that old beige case of beige cases. A new PSU is also recommended to power the new rig and not this unknown powertech brand. a better CPU cooler is optional, but even a Artic Cooling freezer 7 Pro Rev 2 should offer better then stock and its real cheap.



So basically, we've come to the conclusion that if he wants to play BF3, he needs a new computer.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn_Smooth said:


> So basically, we've come to the conclusion that if he wants to play BF3, he needs a new computer.



Correctomundo,

If a new socket 1155 is still too expensive a older Socket 775 quad is still very good if you can get it cheap


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn_Smooth said:


> So basically, we've come to the conclusion that if he wants to play BF3, he needs a new computer.



hahaha guess we have. so much for an overclocking/driver issue.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 14, 2012)

I've got my HIS HD3850 to 824/1251 but it has a beefier cooler than yours. I know that the Sapphire HD3850's Overdrive limits are 720/950 so I'd think your Powercolor could at least get to that.

That being said, your processor bottlenecks your 3850 severely; I used to have a C2D 4600 (2.4Ghz) paired with an *HD4650* AGP, then I upgraded to a Pentium E5800 (3.2Ghz) and got better performance overall. With the HD3850 being more powerful than the HD4650 I'd said that you're holding it back with that setup.

If you intent to keep your CPU and motherboard, I'd suggest you to sell your HD3850 and get a cheap HD4650: it will run cooler, has more memory and, because of the CPU bottleneck, you wouldn't experience a drop in performance. You could make a little profit too.


----------



## StanMen (Jan 14, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> thanks but Damn Smooth is right, you will have to upgrade your mobo and cpu if you want to play bf3 and in that case maybe even your ram because not even the remaining socket 775 mobos ive seen support DDR ram. If you are able to buy new mobo and cpu I would suggest a cheap 1155 setup or a phenom II setup (as there has been a price drop - at least in Australia - since bulldozer came out).



LOOL yha here in portugal the prices are same buddy !  ya i try to find out the mobo and cpu and ram, oh which is better? Intel CPU i5 any model with ATI HD 4xxx series or AMD Athlon x6 any model with ATI HD 4xxx series ?


----------



## StanMen (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn_Smooth said:


> So basically, we've come to the conclusion that if he wants to play BF3, he needs a new computer.



yha men ! this is right thing to do ! a new fully sis! i leve you here a specs of sis that i want buy in one store here near me, see te specs and let me know if its going bee grait ?


so i will buy this Computer sis, right next week check this guys ;

http://www.pcdiga.com/pcdiga/Produto.asp?Familia=Computadores&Artigo=3102


----------



## mtosev (Jan 14, 2012)

6770 = 5770 and that sucks. don't buy a 6770 card as its just a renamed 5770 which is 2 years old


----------



## StanMen (Jan 14, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I've got my HIS HD3850 to 824/1251 but it has a beefier cooler than yours. I know that the Sapphire HD3850's Overdrive limits are 720/950 so I'd think your Powercolor could at least get to that.
> 
> That being said, your processor bottlenecks your 3850 severely; I used to have a C2D 4600 (2.4Ghz) paired with an *HD4650* AGP, then I upgraded to a Pentium E5800 (3.2Ghz) and got better performance overall. With the HD3850 being more powerful than the HD4650 I'd said that you're holding it back with that setup.
> 
> If you intent to keep your CPU and motherboard, I'd suggest you to sell your HD3850 and get a cheap HD4650: it will run cooler, has more memory and, because of the CPU bottleneck, you wouldn't experience a drop in performance. You could make a little profit too.



Thanks for helping buddy ! very much ! now i know that this CPU is shit xD i will buy new PC beter perfomance and is made full for gaming !


----------



## StanMen (Jan 14, 2012)

mtosev said:


> 6770 = 5770 and that sucks. don't buy a 6770 card its just a renamed 5770 which is 2 years old



Thanks a lot ! ok so wath you recomend for beter perfomance and gaming a i belive there it wold be grait an HD4870 x2 form Club here;http://www.tweaktown.com/pressrelease/196/club_3d_throws_its_hat_into_the_hd_4870_x2_ring/index.html


is good ?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 14, 2012)

StanMen said:


> Thanks a lot ! ok so wath you recomend for beter perfomance and gaming a i belive there it wold be grait an HD4870 x2 form Club here;http://www.tweaktown.com/pressrelease/196/club_3d_throws_its_hat_into_the_hd_4870_x2_ring/index.html
> 
> 
> is good ?



well its pretty old, for its day it was reasonable. I would look at a hd6850 or gtx 460/560. Oh and to answer your CPU question, I would go for an i5. But it really depends on your budget. If you can say how much you are willing to spend I might be able to help more.


----------



## StanMen (Jan 14, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> well its pretty old, for its day it was reasonable. I would look at a hd6850 or gtx 460/560. Oh and to answer your CPU question, I would go for an i5. But it really depends on your budget. If you can say how much you are willing to spend I might be able to help more.



Thenks Buddy realy thanks! i think spend around 700€ Euros  the fully gaming PC at web site that i give in link the coust is 670€ so


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 14, 2012)

StanMen said:


> yha men ! this is right thing to do ! a new fully sis! i leve you here a specs of sis that i want buy in one store here near me, see te specs and let me know if its going bee grait ?
> 
> 
> so i will buy this Computer sis, right next week check this guys ;
> ...



That build is fine. Might be a little overpriced but then every pre-built is. If you can, sell that HD6770 and get an HD6790 at least. If you don't mind buying used you could get an HD6850/70 for a good price.

Weird, the specs say "Cooler Master Elite 334" but the picture shows a Cooler Master 690 II. I guess the picture is a place holder.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 14, 2012)

If you know how to assemble a computer, I strongly advise you to buy the parts separately, instead of resorting to a pre-built computer. Yes, prices in Portugal are bad, but if you go down pre-built road, you will be mugged.
That configuration isn't bad, it's pretty much what I also had planned to upgarde to as well (CPU and mobo, at least), but I would change that HD 6770 for an HD 6850 at least. With the cash you would save by not being the store building the computer for you, I think it's possible you can afford an HD 6850.
I have an Elite 330 (same insides, different front panel) and I would like to warn that it can get pretty messy and difficult to maneuver hardware inside it without the proper cable management.
Also, I'm in the market for a HD 3850 AGP.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 14, 2012)

Got the AGP bug in ya, don't you?  

I bought my HIS HD3850 to "upgrade" my HTPC but I found out that at 720p there's virtually no difference (Plasma TV). Thankfully I got it cheap. Anyway, I salvaged a Q6700 from a Dell motherboard I found at a flea market, bought a Conroe865PE on ebay, grabbed my old 4GB mushkin Redline RAM and built a rig out if it. It managed to break 12000 points in 3d06: http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16389337 

It'll make a good backup rig.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 14, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Got the AGP bug in ya, don't you?


No...well yes...I mean, if you're talking about keeping alive WinXP systems for DX9 gaming rigs, then sure. But I could have gone with PCI-e as well. Just so happens I can get both, because I have a 4CoreDual-SATA2.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 15, 2012)

StanMen said:


> Thenks Buddy realy thanks! i think spend around 700€ Euros  the fully gaming PC at web site that i give in link the coust is 670€ so



Ok, well what I would do is try and get this rig to have a 6850 or gtx 460 in it. So, my suggestions would be to either upgrade that one you have chosen that is if it is possible to customise that rig on the website. OR I would buy that system without the graphics card and buy a graphics card (6850 or gtx 460) separately and install it yourself. This is really as much I can suggest unless you were going to build it yourself. Also, that price of the rig seems pretty decent (at least compared to the prices in Australia). Hope this helps.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 15, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Also, that price of the rig seems pretty decent (at least compared to the prices in Australia).


It is...somewhat, but OP could slice at least 100€ if he built it himself. Also, the store uses a standard pic for their pre-builds, all featuring a CM 690 II, while the description lists an elite 334. There's a difference, not just price-wise.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 15, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> It is...somewhat, but OP could slice at least 100€ if he built it himself. Also, the store uses a standard pic for their pre-builds, all featuring a CM 690 II, while the description lists an elite 334. There's a difference, not just price-wise.



I know, but even with that 334 in mind, compared to australia that would be about the same as if I were to build it myself (euro to AUD). I've always built my own systems but I am assuming he doesn't want to build it himself. So I don't want to be pushy about trying to get him to build it himself.


----------



## StanMen (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Guys !! you are best !! belive i so hapy to bee here on this forum i glad to see that every one is respect!  guys i want ask you also about one more thing i buy new Sis so this is cool and i was thinking buy that pc and change a video card to 6870 ?  and another one quastion i want also buy a new mobo for my old sis i want keep it alive as it possibel so i have this mobo in mind and CPU i have a Q6600 Quad Core 2.66Ghz and ram i got from my bro the DDR2 667Mhz 4Gb
and the video card i will keep this on as the HD 3850 is the world best preformence and fast Agp  card.
one thing is falt is mobo and here i have the mobo tell me if it is compatible with my video card HD3850 ? and if i get the my perfomance and if it don't going do a buttlenake ?
mobo here -----> thake a look : http://vilanovadegaia.olx.pt/motherb...-iid-250964583 

See and let me know guys! pls


----------



## StanMen (Jan 15, 2012)

Ups i forget you show the my Video Card web site official specs; http://www.powercolor.com/au/products_features.asp?id=186 

hope you can help me guys! thanks !


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 15, 2012)

StanMen said:


> one thing is falt is mobo and here i have the mobo tell me if it is compatible with my video card HD3850 ? and if i get the my perfomance and if it don't going do a buttlenake ?


Yes, that motherboard is compatible with the Q6600 and the HD 3850 AGP. There will be no bottleneck, because the Q6600 has enough horsepower to handle the HD 3850. However, if you plan on using those 4GB (which I would guess, are a 2x2GB kit), you will need to flash the BIOS with a modded version, otherwise the motherboard will only support 2GB (only one stick).
One thing though, even with the modded BIOS, the motherboard will only recognize up to 3.25GB of RAM (3GB if you set AGP aperture size to 256MB) due to chipset imitations. This means that even if you install a 64-bit OS, only 3.25GB of RAM will be available to use.

Links:
Modded BIOS.
Flash guide.
Flash guide using a boot CD.
I took the liberty of linking directly trough a translator, so that you see the pages in portuguese.


----------



## StanMen (Jan 15, 2012)

oh and one more thing as you all know the my HD3850 i have 6pin pci e connectors connected to card, and i know the all jumpers what they doo on mobos and it may bee imbaressing i also have on my HD 3850 tow Jumpers  see on pic : 






MA BABY! AMD ATI! AMD the Future is Fusion ! always loyle to ATI! hehe ^^


----------



## StanMen (Jan 15, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Yes, that motherboard is compatible with the Q6600 and the HD 3850 AGP. There will be no bottleneck, because the Q6600 has enough horsepower to handle the HD 3850. However, if you plan on using those 4GB (which I would guess, are a 2x2GB kit), you will need to flash the BIOS with a modded version, otherwise the motherboard will only support 2GB (only one stick).
> One thing though, even with the modded BIOS, the motherboard will only recognize up to 3.25GB of RAM (3GB if you set AGP aperture size to 256MB) due to chipset imitations. This means that even if you install a 64-bit OS, only 3.25GB of RAM will be available to use.
> 
> Links:
> ...



Obrigado! muito mesmo por ajudarem pessoal ! voces sao excelentes! muito bom forum e pessoal muito fiche ! 

Thanks m8 for helpint with that !! real deal ! hehe


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 15, 2012)

*You must not change the jumpers on a graphics card*, unless it's clearly stated on it's manual that such procedure is needed to activate a certain function/feature or it is labeled on the card that said jumper is there to switch between NSTC and PAL display modes do the S-Video output.



StanMen said:


> Obrigado! muito mesmo por ajudarem pessoal ! voces sao excelentes! muito bom forum e pessoal muito fiche !
> 
> Thanks m8 for helpint with that !! real deal ! hehe


You're lucky, because I have that motherboard. 



Calhou haver um tipo no fórum que tem essa motherboard! (eu)


----------



## StanMen (Jan 15, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> *You must not change the jumpers on a graphics card*, unless it's clearly stated on it's manual that such procedure is needed to activate a certain function/feature or it is labeled on the card that said jumper is there to switch between NSTC and PAL display modes do the S-Video output.
> 
> 
> You're lucky, because I have that motherboard.
> ...



LOOL xD pois e calhou um que vai comprar uma  eu talvez ate vou ver se esse pc form bom nao me vale de nada gastar dinheiro no novo  eu com esta grafica jogo os ultimos jogos sem problemas menos o BF3 o The RUN e Dirt3 pois requerem de um Dual Core CPU, xD



hehe  and it happened that one will buy one: P maybe even I'll see if this pc good form not worth me spending money on anything new I play the latest games smoothly, just can run the BF3 The RUN Dirt3 because they require a Dual Core CPU, and my graphic card take this games on NO PROBLEM hehe there are vids on youtube the diference is that my card is PowerColor Original ATI xD and on vids the guys use a Shappire and i propely don't like this brend :/ my friend had one and was a very problematic card and my had no problems i glad to have one of this cards and bee one of many how have  

And here a gamply on shappire card BF3, repar that the guys is totaly crazy playing at that reso in my opinion he can runn it bete if down a reso and with that he can up the textures a bit, and take the effects at low and the terain mech low also :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZtWRDjERa4

and in this one video again the HD3850 AGP!!! you have a guy that playing the BF3 with low reso but the rest of set all Hig and Ultra check this: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCcsTU3iNzQ


Se the ATI HD3850 is the powerful graphic card for Agp! and iven the 4650 with 1Gb can over take


----------



## StanMen (Jan 15, 2012)

And once again here you have a same thing but in this vid is a guy! playing the BFBC2 on max out with this HD3850  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cybSBb7v11E&feature=related

as i told in the first post i can play this games with my machine one thing that is shit on my pc right now is mobo memory and CPU  the rest its ok i belive   but now i going buy a new mobo and plug there an Q6600 2.66 Quad Core and 4 Gb DDR2 667MHz and i will do a very cool Overclock on this machine and it will be fast as hell xD once again thanks guys to been here helping me and share your info with me !! very happy to be here on forum! Best!


----------



## StanMen (Jan 15, 2012)

Guys and here you have as i say i can even play a Crysis Max out with my machin that i have now, it gose smouth have max 45 FPS and here you have a vid;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=cbmyQWq0ORA&feature=endscreen


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, between Sapphire and Powercolor, I have no favorites. I have bought and used Powercolor cards until my latest one, which is a Sapphire. I didn't notice any difference in quality. Maybe if differs from each generation (or batch), but I'm satisfied with my HD 5770 same way I was satisfied with my previous Powercolor cards.
If I could find a good AGP card for my board, it would be super. I'm running WinXP games on it, so to hell with DX10/10.1/11 anyway. 
And, as far as upgrade paths go, I only upgrade if I see the need to. If there's a certain game I can't run on my machine, then yes, I will upgrade, otherwise I will keep what I have because it is working fine. Yes, I still consider myself an enthusiast. Bite me. 
So you and I think alike. 
I wonder if it's the economical difficulties that cause this, since we are in the same country. 
Oh another thing. The ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 is considered a budget board, so overclocking the CPU won't be an easy task. There are very few options to tweak, even though the modded BIOS adds some that weren't available with the factory BIOS. It's a challenge, because it is very hard to reach 300MHz on the FSB on this board. Most likely you will hit the roof at ~280MHz. There are some guides to OC on this board online. It's just a matter of finding them.


PROTIP: Don't do triple-posts. It's against the forum rules. Use the edit button to add further text to your existing reply.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 15, 2012)

StanMen said:


> Guys and here you have as i say i can even play a Crysis Max out with my machin that i have now, it gose smouth have max 45 FPS and here you have a vid;
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=cbmyQWq0ORA&feature=endscreen



I played Crysis 2 on a Pentium E5800 and a HIS HD4650 DDR3 AGP (OCed to HD4670 specs) and managed to get good graphical quality and framerates. Now that system is my HTCP. I later "upgraded" it with an HD4670 for the blower style cooler.

If only HIS had gone through with their plans for the HD5650/70 AGP...  Seeing that there are still tons of unsold HD4670s I guess that didn't make sense for them... but can you imagine?... 400 shader processors, GDDR5...


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 15, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> but can you imagine?


They would have to beg ATi for a new RiAlto bridge. The existing one already heats like mad on the x1950PRO/HD3850/HD4670 and struggles with the data output of the HD 3850/4670. Not to mention it was originally meant for PCI-e 1.0 cards. Also, the price of the card would be trough the roof (over 120€).


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 15, 2012)

Didn't know that. I guess that was part of the reason but I think that with a small heatsink it could have coped. Anyway, that didn't happen...


----------



## StanMen (Jan 15, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I played Crysis 2 on a Pentium E5800 and a HIS HD4650 DDR3 AGP (OCed to HD4670 specs) and managed to get good graphical quality and framerates. Now that system is my HTCP. I later "upgraded" it with an HD4670 for the blower style cooler.
> 
> If only HIS had gone through with their plans for the HD5650/70 AGP...  Seeing that there are still tons of unsold HD4670s I guess that didn't make sense for them... but can you imagine?... 400 shader processors, GDDR5...http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b72/izarate/misc/th_j_baba.gif



DAMN  i did't know that men!! hell yha i imagin that  !  that going bee grait i will pray for the relise of that fat mama!  

my had 320strim processers, and memory interface is 256Bit i have 60.7GB/s and must say that my 3850 is fast realy fast and i imagin that 5670/50 it probebly wold be faster than our at the moments for agp.


----------



## StanMen (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Guys ! i sell my old sis the mobo and CPU and one plate of ram DDR 400 512 that i have there gain the dust xDD now waiting for my new mobo and CPU  hope it wold be grait, tell me what you think about this cpu --> Intel(R) Core 2 Duo E4500 i know that is not beter than Q6600 but i don't going have that CPU now   my friend have just Intel Core 2 Duo E4500, so this wold be grait running with my HD3850 ? i propriat quastion if this CPU is going do Buttlenacke‏ ?‏ and the mobo is AsRock 4CoreDual-SATA2  and the memory is the same DDR2 667 OC


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 16, 2012)

It would bottleneck the HD3850 a little. Anyway, it'll be a LOT better than your old Athlon 64.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> It would bottleneck the HD3850 a little. Anyway, it'll be a LOT better than your old Athlon 64.



actually there would be *NO* bottlenecking as it is highly unlikely that the board he is picking up is one of them AsRock ones with PCI-E and AGP on it, the 3850 is AGP and will not work as it is not compatible with PCI-E

He now needs to sell off the 3850 and get a PCI-E card. possibly a 6770 or 5770 will suffice.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 16, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> actually there would be *NO* bottlenecking as it is highly unlikely that the board he is picking up is one of them AsRock ones with PCI-E and AGP on it, the 3850 is AGP and will not work as it is not compatible with PCI-E
> 
> He now needs to sell off the 3850 and get a PCI-E card. possibly a 6770 or 5770 will suffice.



Board is 4CoreDual-SATA2 w/AGP support.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=4CoreDual-SATA2





StanMen said:


> Hey Guys ! i sell my old sis the mobo and CPU and one plate of ram DDR 400 512 that i have there gain the dust xDD now waiting for my new mobo and CPU  hope it wold be grait, tell me what you think about this cpu --> Intel(R) Core 2 Duo E4500 i know that is not beter than Q6600 but i don't going have that CPU now   my friend have just Intel Core 2 Duo E4500, so this wold be grait running with my HD3850 ? i propriat quastion if this CPU is going do Buttlenacke‏ ?‏ *and the mobo is AsRock 4CoreDual-SATA2*  and the memory is the same DDR2 667 OC


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Board is 4CoreDual-SATA2 w/AGP support.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=4CoreDual-SATA2



ah, my bad. It seems im only glazing over peoples posts


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ah, my bad. It seems im only glazing over peoples posts



ASRock and their nifty little boards LOL


----------



## StanMen (Jan 17, 2012)

Yhoo ! sup guys ? i have in a page tow a post with pictur of my HD3850 and i want to know what do that Jumpers on it ?  can some one tell me for what they need up there, if i'm not rong they can change the specs of my card make it oc somthing ? or make it faster  can you help me figure it out thanks !!


----------



## StanMen (Jan 17, 2012)

oh and i have some pics of comparation the 8800 GT 256MB with my HD3850  my HD is a 2 mil mor longer than a AplhaDog Ed GF 8800 GT   i post the pics today


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 17, 2012)

StanMen said:


> Yhoo ! sup guys ? i have in a page tow a post with pictur of my HD3850 and i want to know what do that Jumpers on it ?  can some one tell me for what they need up there, if i'm not rong they can change the specs of my card make it oc somthing ? or make it faster  can you help me figure it out thanks !!


You posted this earlier:


StanMen said:


> oh and one more thing as you all know the my HD3850 i have 6pin pci e connectors connected to card, and i know the all jumpers what they doo on mobos and it may bee imbaressing i also have on my HD 3850 tow Jumpers  see on pic :
> 
> [url]http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/9100/powercoloramdatihd38505.jpg[/URL]


To which I answered:


_JP_ said:


> *You must not change the jumpers on a graphics card*, unless it's clearly stated on it's manual that such procedure is needed to activate a certain function/feature or it is labeled on the card that said jumper is there to switch between NSTC and PAL display modes do the S-Video output.


That should clear it. 
To make it final, No, I do not believe those jumpers should be removed or changed form their original position.

Also, all those findings are fine and all but seriously:


_JP_ said:


> PROTIP: (...) Use the edit button to add further text to your existing reply.


----------



## Artas1984 (Jan 18, 2012)

nForce 3! Old school baby! I will NEVER forget my DFI LanParty nForce 4 - the sweetest MB i ever had.

Seriously, if i were you, i would drop the motherboard and processor to the trash bin. HD3850 is more than enough to play any modern DX10 game on 1280x960 resolution, medium settings, with no AA, but for the cheapest motherboard + CPU combo - go and buy yourself a used P35 motherboard and Core 2 Duo or a new H61 motherboad with Pentium Dual core CPU.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 18, 2012)

Artas1984 said:


> nForce 3! Old school baby! I will NEVER forget my DFI LanParty nForce 4 - the sweetest MB i ever had.
> 
> Seriously, if i were you, i would drop the motherboard and processor to the trash bin. HD3850 is more than enough to play any modern DX10 game on 1280x960 resolution, medium settings, with no AA, but for the cheapest motherboard + CPU combo - go and buy yourself a used P35 motherboard and Core 2 Duo or a new H61 motherboad with Pentium Dual core CPU.



I'm pretty sure he was thinking about buying a prebuilt computer which he said on the first page and second page.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 18, 2012)

I thought someone had been doing some thread necromancy from the thread title until I saw the thread date.

It's actually impressive to see one of these 754skt AMDs actually running.
Most the ones I have come across have been dying or dead.

For current days gaming as probably mentioned, a 775skt CPU is your best bet with the mentioned AsRock motherboard to reduce replacing hardware.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 18, 2012)

Old school hardware


----------



## StanMen (Jan 20, 2012)

hey guys! sup ?  here some pics of my computer almost rady just waiting for CPU and new graphic card  and i will upgrade my graphic card to HIS ATI HD 4850 1Gb GDDR5 256Bit PCI-E OC EDITION here take a look http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=15071 , and i did change my old HDD to 1Tb SATA and i have old HDD ATA for games and my staff i got 250Gb so here some pics:

My PC,













And here some pics of the 8800Gt and my HD 3850 and it 2 mm longer than 8800:










And here a vid of my old pc with AMD and this HD 3850 AGP with 2GbRAM and 500GB HDD win7 x86 playing a Crysis 2 max set:
i will post the vid when i don tu upload i post it here ok ?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 20, 2012)

StanMen said:


> hey guys! sup ?  here some pics of my computer almost rady just waiting for CPU and new graphic card  and i will upgrade my graphic card to HIS ATI HD 4850 1Gb GDDR5 256Bit PCI-E OC EDITION here take a look http://www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=15071 , and i did change my old HDD to 1Tb SATA and i have old HDD ATA for games and my staff i got 250Gb so here some pics:
> 
> My PC,
> 
> ...



I would try and protect the pins in the cpu socket if I were you. Hopefully it had a socket cover that came with the board. If it did keep it on the socket until you get your cpu. It should be a nice upgrade from what you had before!


----------



## StanMen (Jan 20, 2012)

here a promeced video of game crysis 2 running on my old sis with this hd3850, even with the buttlenecking it had a perfomance xD 

<embed src="http://img29.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Palkg" width="1280" height="740" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/>

Comment guys 

or here : http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/29/alkg.mp4/


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 20, 2012)

old pc is old old pc got updated still very old 
result old pc is old


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 20, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> old pc is old old pc got updated still very old
> result old pc is old


If it works for him, who cares if it's old.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2012)

Heres an AMD E-350 running Crysis 2

[yt]-KF1bf5bTyU[/yt]

if an entry level APU can handle it - your pc should very easily


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 20, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> If it works for him, who cares if it's old.


^Seconded

StanMen, you might find this interesting, my HIS 3850 AGP benchmarks:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2521829&postcount=934


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 20, 2012)

its fine if it works for what he uses it for BUT don't expect amd game developers or pretty much anyone else to support it anymore


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2012)

Once DX11 becomes the de facto standard with W8 I can see DX9/10 not being supported anymore. Anyway, there's countless of DX9/10 games that he can play. 

I don't think I've seen a DX11 only game yet, all have DX9 as a fallback, AFAIK.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 21, 2012)

Some people like to state someone has an old PC with no real valuable input to the rest of the post.
Geeks get butt hurt, being told their PC is little and weak.
It can be the equivalent of saying a mans penis is small.

Anyway.
I think despite a system being crappy or not, the most important part is being happy with it.
The buzz from getting it upgraded and building it.
Newly acquired hardware no matter how old it is.
Getting it running and seeing it do better than what it was before.

Don't know what CPU is going to be thrown into that thing, but a Q6600 should drop in.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2012)

His friend is giving him an E4500 and he had the 3850 and RAM, all he needed was the mobo which he has bought, as pictured.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 21, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Some people like to state someone has an old PC with no real valuable input to the rest of the post.
> Geeks get butt hurt, being told their PC is little and weak.
> It can be the equivalent of saying a mans penis is small.
> 
> ...



yes but the problem lays in that a lot of people do attempt 'upgrades' to ancient hardware and don't really understand what they are doing is a waste of time and then expect to be-able to play lastest and greatest game or ultra high bitrate movies and then they get upset when there "investment" falls flat on its face 
it has nothing todo with epeen or this machine is better then that one 
so long as you don't expect more then the hardware is capable of giving what ever works for you works but I do tend to take issue when people do things and then come back later complaining of low frame rates or bad performance .. and all I can tell them is sorry you wasted your money
I am of the school of: stop gap upgrade are a waste of time money and energy .. and I am by no means rich ....


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ How about does not have the money to invest in a significant upgrade?
Being poor?

This stems back to the people who go.
Get a whole new PC and leave the thread knowing that the most likely reasoning for the small upgraded is due to being poor.

There has been no mention of the OP stating he would blame it all on us if his machine does not perform to what he hopes it to so why would you assume it would fall back on us?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> yes but the problem lays in that a lot of people do attempt 'upgrades' to ancient hardware and don't really understand what they are doing is a waste of time and then expect to be-able to play lastest and greatest game or ultra high bitrate movies and then they get upset when there "investment" falls flat on its face
> it has nothing todo with epeen or this machine is better then that one
> so long as you don't expect more then the hardware is capable of giving what ever works for you works but I do tend to take issue when people do things and then come back later complaining of low frame rates or bad performance .. and all I can tell them is sorry you wasted your money
> I am of the school of: stop gap upgrade are a waste of time money and energy .. and I am by no means rich ....




he's going to give the 775/AGP rig to his sister. He's buying a new PC for himself: 




StanMen said:


> *yha men ! this is right thing to do ! a new fully sis!* i leve you here a specs of sis that i want buy in one store here near me, see te specs and let me know if its going bee grait ?
> 
> 
> *so i will buy this Computer sis, right next week check this guys ;*
> ...



We already told him to replace the 6770 with an 6850/70. The 775/AGP rig is something build with leftovers that he's going to give away.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 21, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> ^^ How about does not have the money to invest in a significant upgrade?
> Being poor?
> 
> This stems back to the people who go.
> ...



simple don't upgrade at all 
been there done that I ran with a GHz Pentium 4 until late 2008 I could have upgraded with more ram or a faster gpu but that would have been a waste of time and i knew it how ever temping it was to spend 80 bucks on a 7800GT or a faster ram I knew in the end it would never help much .. so  saved .. and I waited ..

hypothetical situation 
I have a AMD 5200+ with 2GB of DDR 667 paired with a ATI 4850.. 
the options to upgrade that are pretty good most am2 boards support a Phenom II's and I do have one pcie x16 
most boards of that era are limited to a 95wat TDP for phenom II's 
so the options to upgrade are 
drop in a ATI 6770 +120.00
and change the cpu out to a AMD Althalon II x4  100.00
upgrade to 4GB DRR2 +60.00 now I have a pc that could play battle field 3 and acceptable framerates
cost 335.00 usd
for a little over 100 dollars more I could build a brand new pc that would outperform the upgraded one by several factors of magnitude 
for example

antec 520wat psu +55.00
4GB DDR3 1600 + 40.00
Amd Pheome II X4 BE 130.00
socket AM3+ motherboard 75.00
ATI 6850 150.00
160GB hdd +70.00
Optical drive and misc parts +35
cheap case +25
450USD
this estimate is probably a bit on the high side 
and it would ABSOLUTELY stomp the old rig
so say the I decide to upgrade my current build and save 115 bucks a well Iv breathed another year or so if life into it so what ... do I repeat the same process the following year ? and waste another 200 or 300 bucks ?


----------



## StanMen (Jan 21, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Heres an AMD E-350 running Crysis 2
> 
> [yt]-KF1bf5bTyU[/yt]
> 
> if an entry level APU can handle it - your pc should very easily



Good this AMD  very nice m8!


----------



## StanMen (Jan 21, 2012)

Guys! i got a grait news hehe i got a beter CPU ! an Core 2 Duo E6550 @ 2.33GHZ and now i going put a Noctua COOLER for it with tow fans, and i'm going do some OC on it i did the oc for one my friend and the max on air cooling sis i get 3.5 Ghz with E6550 so is good as rock in roll  and with my upgrade to a beter grafic card an HIS HD 4850 1Gb 256Bit GDDR5 IceQ 4 Turbo or i will get an HIS HD 5770 1Gb OC EDITION, i going put more ram on it as i told before is going be a Corsair  XMS DDR 2 ram 4Gb x2 2Gb and i got my powersupply 580 watt i think is Ok for my sis 
and here i got my sis  he 

and now i start upgraid my new rig with Gskill DDR3-1333 Mhz  PC10666 Ripjaws 4GB x2 8Gb and CPU is 1155 G630 2.7Ghz and the powersupply is an Corsair V2 CX430W and the grafic card is HD 6870 PCI-E 2.1 and mobo is Asus P8H61-MLE is cool sis 

pictures i will post it here wen the pc is going rise from boxes  i allrady got my mobo cpu and ram  the grafic card is on the way  and the powersupply


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 21, 2012)

I am now of the opinion that if you, StanMen, are going to invest in a PCI-e graphics card, such as the HD 4850 (or the HD5770)(besides other stuff), getting the 4CoreDual-SATA2 was a really bad move. The 4CoreDual-SATA2 exists as a transition board, which means that it's there so you can have an upgrade path in the future, but you would still like to keep your existing hardware for a little longer (AGP, DDRI, P4 or early Core 2, IDE HHDs). If the upgrade path is straight to PCI-e, DDRII, SATAII and a recent Core 2, please, go with any other socket 775 motherboard. And again, as I've said before, that motherboard is a budget level motherboard, which means overclocking isn't it's strong point. It's not even meant to do that, to start with. So don't build high on expectations.


StanMen said:


> and now i start upgraid my new rig with Gskill DDR3-1333 Mhz PC10666 Ripjaws 4GB x2 8Gb and CPU is 1155 G630 2.7Ghz and the powersupply is an *Corsair V2 CX430W* and the grafic card is *HD 6870 PCI-E 2.1* and mobo is Asus P8H61-MLE is cool sis


Those two hardware parts don't belong together.
Get at least a CX550W, to be on the safe side. Besides, the CX430 only has one 6-pin PCI-e power plug and the HD 6870 needs two. Y-cable extensions work fine, I know, but it's not the right solution. Having one 6-pin plug is a signal that it isn't meant to support mid-stream cards. Get a CX550W V2 (at least).


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2012)

StanMen, leave the AGP system at that. The PCIe slot in that motherboard is 4x and won't give you the full performance of PCIe cards. Just don't, leave it as is.

So, you're not going to buy this after all?: http://www.pcdiga.com/pcdiga/Produto.asp?Familia=Computadores&Artigo=3102


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes I did not see the thing about the OP having a PCI-E card available.

Despite it being 256mb I would have gone with a motherboard which has a single PCI-E X16 slot and the 8800GT instead of the AsRock Dual VSTA motherboard.
And did not know he was intending to also upgrade the GPU.

Never mind.


----------



## StanMen (Jan 22, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> StanMen, leave the AGP system at that. The PCIe slot in that motherboard is 4x and won't give you the full performance of PCIe cards. Just don't, leave it as is.
> 
> So, you're not going to buy this after all?: http://www.pcdiga.com/pcdiga/Produto.asp?Familia=Computadores&Artigo=3102



Hey ! bro yha i will leave that comp ath the way that is right now, i have done with upgrade on this comp now i'm build a new rig  i going put this Gigabyte HD6870 OC Edition ---> here take a look guys at my baby BIG KILLER CARD  :





now i got this i going plug a Kit Memory DDR3 8GB 1600MHz Corsair Vengeanceand and the CPU is AMD AM3 take a look; http://www.sonigate.com/pt/product/show_details/19792/Amd-Athlon-II-X2-250-30GHz 

and mobo for all of this is Asus M5A78L-M/USB3   is almoust done just few thing to buy and i got this rady


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 22, 2012)

So...what happened to the i5 2400 system?


----------



## StanMen (Jan 22, 2012)

my bro have it now  and i build a new one for me  i spend on the compunents 364 € and its done just need buy a drive DVD in sonigate and is done caus this mobo don't have a ATA connectors only a SATA so all sistem must bee a sata  JP so did you read my mp ?


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 22, 2012)

Alright then. Yes, I have read your PM. 
And yes, that is one beast of a card. Huge cooler.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 22, 2012)

StanMen said:


> Hey ! bro yha i will leave that comp ath the way that is right now, i have done with upgrade on this comp now i'm build a new rig  i going put this Gigabyte HD6870 OC Edition ---> here take a look guys at my baby BIG KILLER CARD  :
> 
> [url]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/9263/photo0339g.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



nice man! You should be happy with the HUGE performance boost


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, about that. I'm not sure an X2 250 can cope with an HD 6870... :\


----------



## StanMen (Jan 22, 2012)

this is very good card and i think the cpu can get with oc at 4.2Ghz on air cooling sistem


----------



## StanMen (Jan 22, 2012)

can you help me guys find grait cooler for my rig  ? thnks _JP_  Rockout he


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 22, 2012)

StanMen said:


> this is very good card and i think the cpu can get with oc at 4.2Ghz on air cooling sistem


I find it unlikely, considering the motherboard, but if you put some heatsinks on the VRMs...it could be done.


StanMen said:


> can you help me guys find grait cooler for my rig  ? thnks _JP_  Rockout he


High overclocks, either one of Corsair's Hydro series (H50, H70, H100) or something in the lines of a Xigmatek Aegir SD128264, Noctua NH-U12P SE2, Thermaltake Frio.
Just plain overclocks, try to find a Corsair A70, or a Thermalright HR-02 Macho, or a Noctua NH-U9B SE2.


----------



## StanMen (Jan 22, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> I find it unlikely, considering the motherboard, but if you put some heatsinks on the VRMs...it could be done.
> 
> High overclocks, either one of Corsair's Hydro series (H50, H70, H100) or something in the lines of a Xigmatek Aegir SD128264, Noctua NH-U12P SE2, Thermaltake Frio.
> Just plain overclocks, try to find a Corsair Air Series A70, or a Thermalright HR-02 Macho, or a Noctua NH-U9B SE2.



Thanks buddy xD he defenatly the A70 is beter


----------



## StanMen (Feb 1, 2012)

hey Guys today i post here a videos os my low rig pc running a Dirt 3 maxed out with AGP hope you will like this  and comment it on my pc with 1gb DDR400 HD 3850 OC, and CPU is Core 2 Duo E6550 oc to 3.5Ghz, HDD 160 SATA   and i will up my ram to 4Gb DDR 2 800 and OC  from OCZ OC ED.

here in next post a vids  of replay is always around 35 max 44 FPS very playble


----------



## StanMen (Feb 1, 2012)

here is the vid guys check this 

hope you like,

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/818/uz9.mp4/

next i will post the vid of setings


----------

